# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  باريسيا .... عيد ميلاد سعيد

## MR.X

باريسيا يا باريسيا يا باريسيا 


عيد ميلاد سعيد وعقبال المية 
مع انها متأخرة شوي .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك وعقبال المليون سنه 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## MR.X

وهاي كمان احلى تهنئة

----------


## غسان

_كل عام وانتِ بخير باريسيا ..._



__



__



__

----------


## زهره التوليب

كل عام وانتِ بخير باريسيا ...

----------


## mylife079

عيد ميلاد سعيد باريسيا وعقبال 1000 عام

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة X_MAN_1S  
_باريسيا يا باريسيا يا باريسيا 


عيد ميلاد سعيد وعقبال المية 
مع انها متأخرة شوي . 

_


شكراً الك 
 :Cry2: 


جبرت بخاطري ياربيع 
الله ينولك الي في بالك 

ماعندي كلمه اتشكرك فيها ؛ عجزت كلماتي 

عنجد شكراً الك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك وعقبال المليون سنه 


_


  :Db465236ff: ربي سعدك 
الله يهنيك ؛ شكراً الك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة X_MAN_1S  
_وهاي كمان احلى تهنئة 

_



  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

شكراً

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان  
_كل عام وانتِ بخير باريسيا ...



 


 



_


 وانت بخير ياغسان 
شكراً الك 
حلوه الورد مرسي الك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_كل عام وانتِ بخير باريسيا ..._


وانتِ بخير حبوبتي 
مرسي الك بفرح فيكي عما قريب

----------


## معاذ ملحم



----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_عيد ميلاد سعيد باريسيا وعقبال 1000 عام 

_



 شكراً حمود 
لا عنجد بدي كيكه 
على حسابك بيكون 

شكراً حمود؛ تسلملي

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
__


  :4022039350:  :4022039350:  :4022039350:   حلوه اكتير 

شكراً معاذ خجلتني مرسي الك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا ولو احنا اكمن باريسيا عندنا بالمنتدى

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_لا ولو احنا اكمن باريسيا عندنا بالمنتدى_ 


  :4022039350:  :4022039350: اخجلتموني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

كل عام وانتي بخير 

وانا آسف عالتأخير بالمعايدة .  :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):  :SnipeR (57):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

عيد ميلاد سعيد
والعمر الطويل
 :Eh S(21): 
وانشالله السنة الجاية وانتي محققة احلامك وامنياتك

----------


## المتميزة

كل عام وانت بالف خير يا احلى باريسيا بالعالم  :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

كل عام وانتِ بخير باريسيا .. وان شاء الله ينعاد عليكِ بالصحة و العافية 

و ان شاء الله ايامك الجاية بتكون احلى و احلى .. وعقبال ما نفرح فيكِ وانتِ لابسة الابيض

----------


## دموع الورد

سنه حلوه يا جميل

----------


## ساره



----------


## محمد العزام

كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف 1000 خير يا رب 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عام وانتي بالف خير باريسيا 
ان شاء الله وانتي محققه كل الي في بالك

----------


## عُبادة

الف الف مبروك

كل عام وانتي بأحسن حال

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كل عام وانتي بخير بروس..  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الامبراطور

"كل عام وانت بالف خير"

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

يوم ميلاد سعيد :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_

كل عام وانتي بخير 

وانا آسف عالتأخير بالمعايدة . 
_


 مرسي الك وشكراً على الورد 
حلوين 
لا ماانا بحتفل فيها اسبوع ماتاخرت ولا شي  :Db465236ff:  ؛ بمزح بس انك باركتلي هاد عندي بالدنيا 
شكراً اكتييييييير الك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_عيد ميلاد سعيد

والعمر الطويل

وانشالله السنة الجاية وانتي محققة احلامك وامنياتك_



 الله يخليكي ويسعدك ويهنيكي 
شكراً اكتييييير الك ؛ وربي ينولك من دعاكي واكتر

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_
كل عام وانت بالف خير يا احلى باريسيا بالعالم 
_


 ياألبي شكراً 
حبيبتي الله يخليكي يارب

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_كل عام وانتِ بخير باريسيا .. وان شاء الله ينعاد عليكِ بالصحة و العافية 

و ان شاء الله ايامك الجاية بتكون احلى و احلى .. وعقبال ما نفرح فيكِ وانتِ لابسة الابيض  
_


  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

حبوب حمود 
يجبر بخاطرك ربي 
شكراً الك ؛ ربي يرضا عليك 
الله يكرمك ويجبر بخاطرك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_سنه حلوه يا جميل

_


 مش اجمل من ألبك حبوبتي 
الله يرضا عليكي 
شكراً اكتير الك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ساره  
__


 سوسو :.
شكراً اكتير الك ؛ عقبال ماافرحلك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_كل عام وانتي بالف الف الف 1000 خير يا رب 

_


 وانت بخير 
شكراً محمد على تهنائتك ؛ عقبال ماأهنيك بفرحتك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_كل عام وانتي بالف خير باريسيا 
ان شاء الله وانتي محققه كل الي في بالك
_


 الله يجبر بخاطرك
والك كمان يارب يارب تحقق امنياتك والي في بالك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_الف الف مبروك

كل عام وانتي بأحسن حال
_


 شطناوي 
وانت بخير وحالك احسن من حالي 
الله يرضا عليك وينولك مرادك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_


_


 ميمي 
حبيبتي ؛ شكراً الك والله ينولك الي في بالك ؛ ويعطيكي حتى يرضيكي

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_كل عام وانتي بخير بروس.._ 


 عمور :.

وانت بالف خير ؛ وفؤح بشهادتك يارب وبتحقيق امنياتك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
_"كل عام وانت بالف خير"_


 وانت بخير 
شكراً الك وعلى اهدائك

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_يوم ميلاد سعيد_


وسنين عمرك كلها تكون سعيد 
شكراً أحمد

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كل عام و انتِ بألف خير أخت باريسيا :Icon31: 

و عقبال المية سنه بالصحه و العافيه ان شاء الله :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_كل عام و انتِ بألف خير أخت باريسيا

و عقبال المية سنه بالصحه و العافيه ان شاء الله
_


 الله يسعدك ويخليك رودي
ربي يعزك 
شكراً اكتير الك

----------


## سويتر

كل عام وانتي بخير وعقبال المليون سنة :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(21):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

كل عام وانتي بألف خير والعمر كله

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كل عام و انتِ بألف خير  :SnipeR (62): 

و ان شاء الله العمر كله :SnipeR (62):

----------


## coconut

يالله كثير تأخير لكن :Icon31: 

عقبال  طول العمر و انتي بخير و سعادة و تحققي كل طموحاتك

----------


## ملحم انا

عيد سعيد

----------


## باريسيا

ربي يسعددكم وريخليكم كلكم كلللللللكم 

الله يجبر بخاطركم 
لكل الي كتبلي ولي بعتلي رسايل وعلى الايميل من اعضاء المنتدى 

جبرتوا بخاطري هاي السنه 

عنجد شكراً الكم 
والله شو مابعمل مابوافيكم

----------


## fares

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## ابو عوده

كل عام وانتي بخير وعقبال100000000سنه :SnipeR (62):

----------

